# what sperm bank to go with - so confusing!



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi girls!
      I'm thinking of starting my first home insemination next spring, I will be buying frozen sperm from a sperm bank but there's a few to choose from one of them I was looking at was dk.cryosinternational.com/privatecustomers. They say they can ship to the UK as they have a EU license, and don't require a doctor to sign a consent form, I've had a few some views on this I've had some people say the sperm will get stuck in customs and another women say she's had no problems with customs - so confusing!

I've also looked at other sperm banks and some want you to print out forms and get your doctor to sign it and another sperm bank wants you to register your medical professional, would that be my GP that will sign my forms as I'm not with a fertility clinic. I don't really want the hassle of getting an appointment (since its hard to get an appointment) with my doctor, I'm worried she'll disapprove of my decision.

If you have used a sperm bank that let you do the insemination at home, let me know what there procedure was wether you needed a dr's signature and how you got on.

Also let me know if you are planing on using a sperm bank for home insemination early next year be great to regularly chat and keep eachother posted.

Good luck to everyone on their journey :-D


----------

